
Mprpc: A fast Python RPC - ikuyamada
https://github.com/studio-ousia/mprpc
======
kernel_panic
Sweet! was playing around with it @ runnable
[http://runnable.com/U5wIq8VhhNkI6vb2/basic-mprpc-example-
for...](http://runnable.com/U5wIq8VhhNkI6vb2/basic-mprpc-example-for-python)

~~~
SuperCynical
Obvious beginner question here, what use cases would this work well for? I ran
the the code you linked, and understand vaguely whats happening. Could this
say, be used to distribute database requests to another server?

